# Dreams half asleep and half awake?



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

It seems like my mind is very busy even when I sleep. For some reason when I am just going to sleep at night or just waking up in the morning, but am still in that just awaking stage I have these dreamy thoughts and pictures in my head. Its like half of me is still dreaming and then other half is waking up and thinking about the day and what I need to do. Then the thoughts all mix. Its really strange. If its happening when I am going to bed its like I am drifting off and getting ready to dream, but then in my dreamish thoughts my normal self says "what are you talking about" and then sometimes I wake up in panic because of it. Its almost like that feeling of when your drifting off to sleep and you have that dream where you are falling and you wake up real fast. Only sometimes I don't wake up like that I just think in my mind "what are you talking about or thinking, stop it!".

This is really hard to explain. Does it make since? Anyone have similar experiences? I believe I somewhat did this before DP and I know I have had the dream of falling and waking up fast, but its much worse since I have had DP and it happens almost every time I go to bed or wake up.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

I have this every night and every morning. That is why it is so hard/takes so long for me to "wake up" in the morning. I also frequently have awareness in my dreams. Like I will be asleep but also have conciousness. It's like I'm trapped asleep and aware of being asleep and can't wake up. It scares the crap out of me.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I have this every night and every morning. That is why it is so hard/takes so long for me to "wake up" in the morning. I also frequently have awareness in my dreams. Like I will be asleep but also have conciousness. It's like I'm trapped asleep and aware of being asleep and can't wake up. It scares the crap out of me.


Yes I do that too. Terrible feeling...

I only really feel like this if I am laying down with my eyes closed though. Not really if I am up and wake. Being conscious in a dream is a better way to describe it I believe.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

Rogue Bullies said:


> Yes I do that too. Terrible feeling...
> 
> I only really feel like this if I am laying down with my eyes closed though. Not really if I am up and wake. Being conscious in a dream is a better way to describe it I believe.


Yeah, me too. For like the first 10 minutes after I wake up I do continue to dream with my eyes open though. It's like I'm awake up I space out into a day dream. I don't see the room around me. It's weird.


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

Yes I have that to... Maybe more intense... it freaks my out... alot... I am so afraid of going psykotic when I experience this..

I experience wierd dreamy thoughts right before I fall a slepp at night and if I wake up in the middle of the night, my thoughts are dreamy og weird and blending in with my "normal" thoughts. I kinda wake up once in a while and realize that im not really awake although Im lying in my bed with my eyes open. Its very scary. The thoughts are often incoherent and confusing and nights like this I often get panicattacks and I wake up a lot of times.

Actually Ive just had the most terrible night, with nightmare anf this "dreamlike state"... and I have not been able to find anybody who experiences it the same way...

Can u lie in bed at night with your eyes open and still have that "dreamy feeling" and feeling very tired at the same time? And sometime you realize that your not really awake, but you thought you were awake, but becaurse of the wierd thoughts, you think that maybee you are not really awake after all, but its very dufficult to wake up? Like its difficult to reach sanity angain









I must say Im so soo happy that you Rogue brought this up.... I thought I was complety alone with this. And YES... its very hard to explain.... Ive tried to explain it to my therapist severel times... She just sad that theres nothing psykotic about it... But Im still freaking out because I cant read about it anywhere... Like nobodys tried it before... until I read this... Thank u....


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Yeah, I can do that all night sometimes but it doesn't freak me out these days. I wouldn't call it quality sleep but once I become conscious of the conscious part of me (how damn meta) I just think about things and drive the dream. I actually quite like watching the pictures. Thinking about stuff in a hypnagogic state you just got to make sure you're not giving yourself a nightmare (so no bills, deadlines, etc.). Sometimes I make up a story. My minds illustrations are pretty vivid so it can be a relaxing night to some degree. On occasion I get those pictures during the day as well. I guess that 's just how I am wired.

In any case it is just hypagognia. A halfway point between sleeping and waking it is not meant to carry on all night but I always reckon it beats being fully awake. I usually get snow and other visual disturbances the day after if it carried on all night. Being tired always ramps things up a bit I guess.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypnagogia


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

two nights ago, i could not sleep, i went to bed at 11 pm but i was lying awake until 4 am 
i figured out why : it was full moon !!!


----------

